# Tom Hooker Headboat



## ilovefish (Aug 28, 2002)

Hello everybody. I think I am going to catch the Hooker out of Chesapeake Beach tomorrow for a little botom fishing. Anybody been out on the Hooker lately?????


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Once upon a time I use to like the Hooker, but now I refuse to go on his boat. He really don't care if you catch fish or not. He will take you to a spot and stay there. He will never get my money again. 

 Good luck to you.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Happy Hookless*

Should be a better name for his organization: From word of mouth. All I've heard is he never puts you on fish and enjoys hearing the sounds of the motor running than the cheer of someone pulling in the big one. Take your chances and I'm sure you'll confirm whether or not our comments are true or false. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Go south fish.....drive another hour or so and fish down at Olympus near Point Lookout.... or any other head boat beside tom hooker, miss hooker, or jr hooker whatever....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I wouln't want to waste my money on him:--->


----------



## bearded_clam (Jun 24, 2003)

My parents enjoy head boat fishing in NJ, so I took them out on the Hooker when they came to visit. 

It is the only head boat experience I've had in the bay.........AWFUL!!! There was one 5 inch croaker.....that's it ONE....all day. I thought the boat was expensive, and if my memory serves me correctly I had to pay an additional $5 for bait. 

In addition, the boat almost didn't go out because they require 15 people, and I guess enough people had heard how bad it was because we waited in suspense for some time before a fifteenth person showed up.

I'ld rather drive 4 hrs to NJ for fluke fishing ($25 1/2 day) rather than drive 1 hour to that boat. I have never been on the Olympus, but after reading the board I called them earlier today and they seemed very nice.....Go there.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

I talked to a buddy of mine the other day; he & his 8 yr old son went out on the hooker. Packed like !#?#!! fish on the boat & only for the whole boat 6 small croaker pulled in, would'nt move the the boat all night. nothing good say about hooker


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

I went on the hooker for the first time a few weeks ago and will never go again. As previously reported by many here, he spends more time moving from spot to spot than actually staying in a spot where fish are starting to bite.

On my trip, they left late and came back early. Also, the mates on board didn't do much to help out at all.

Also, the pool for the largest fish was won by a guy who caught a 15 inch croaker. Only two croakers were caught, and some spot on the whole boat. Complete waste of time and money. 

Afterwards I went to NB Pier and caught a ton of spot, which while not a great accomplishment, was still more fun than I had on the hooker.

Isn't there supposed to be a good head boat out of Kent Narrows?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*That's sad*

A bunch of guys from work went out on a boat from Sandy Point on Saturday. They caught tons of fish. Granted, they were small fish and nothing to be excited about, but if an amateur with no knowledge of where the fish are can put you on the fish, a professional ought to be able to do so.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Jigga What?*

How is it possible to have 15 lines in the water and only catch 6 fish all day?? Is this guy making it a point to go exactly where the fish aren't? Does he offer any explaination for the lack of fish?


----------



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

FlounderFinder, 

There are a couple of good headboats in Kent Narrows. If you know the area, take the 1st exit after crossing the Kent Narrows Bridge and make the right then continue down the road until you see the headboat sign to your left. I've gone out with most of these Captains with no complaints. 

Just stay away from the "Island Queen" With that captain and his mates, the boat should be flying the old skull and crossbones!


----------

